# Hello from the Parkland of MB



## Birds&Bees

Been keeping bees since 1997, started after almost completing a BA in Anthropology, thought keeping bees and living at the end of the road would be a better life than finding a spot amongst the masses, turns out I was right. Producing honey for a living is very hard work, but has paid off in terms of life satisfaction, great beekeeping friends, and a lot of fresh air, and lots of honey in my tummy!


----------



## Sundance

Welcome............ Sounds like you took the right
fork in the road.


----------



## Ravenseye

Sound like you'll live a long life. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sqkcrk

Birds&Bees said:


> Producing honey for a living is very hard work, but has paid off in terms of life satisfaction, great beekeeping friends, and a lot of fresh air, and lots of honey in my tummy!


MB? Where is that?


----------



## Lance

*Welcome*

Welcome, you'll find lots of useful information on this forum. Glad to see more people closer to home online.


----------



## honeyshack

Welcome from the North Interlake MB. Are you attending the convention in Winnipeg?


----------



## Birds&Bees

*MB is Manitoba, Canada*

We won't be going to the MBA convention again this year, the AGM for the MEP is the 10th and 11th. I can only take so much time off from the hens to attend meetings. Rex Murphy, the author of "The Wealthy Barber", and a few others are speaking at a forum in Brandon on March 3, put on by FCC, which I'll be attending as well.


----------



## jean-marc

So, did your mamma give you a name? Don't be shy you can share that with us. Oh and welcome. St Rose is a nice place.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Birds&Bees

*As requested:*

Gilles Maguet. I thought I typed it in somewhere, I'll have to check and get in to register.


----------



## honeyshack

MEP is? Farm Credit is putting on a bee thing?


----------



## Birds&Bees

*Speaker Forum*

MEP-Manitoba Egg Producers

FCC sponsors these speakers forums to entertain agricultural clients of all stripes, nothing to do with honey bees. It is by invite. They collect enough interest from our layer barn loans to warrant a free pass, and the lunch is usually very good. I've been to a few of them. Some speakers were, Ron McLean, Patrick Moore. Its a day out of the barn.


----------



## honeyshack

Bees and Chickens, an interesting combination. We are bees and cows. Do you have hives on the highway between St Rose and Dauphin?


----------



## Birds&Bees

We seldom have hives along the highway, but never along the stretch between Ste. Rose and Dauphin, most of our hives are kept south of Ste. Rose with several yards a few miles north of town.


----------



## jean-marc

Gilles:

Alright, I know you. We met at the MBA convention and we saw each other again in Edmonton 3-4 years back at the Alberta conventrion.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Birds&Bees

*Jean-Marc*

I remember meeting you as well. I just got off the the phone with a friend from Austin. He mentioned you're selling nucs. We've ordered 50 packages for early april but certainly may consider nucs if our bees are in bad shape or in subsequent years.


----------



## jean-marc

Yup, we plan on being around for awhile. Looks like we are sold out or the season. The sooner we know these things then it is easier for us to plan. Hopefully these better honey prices stick around, it makes it easier to sell bees.

Jean-Marc


----------

